# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  अंडकोष की बीमारी, Hydrocele, जलवृषण

## dishanirdesh

अंडकोष की बीमारी किसी भी उम्र के पुरुषों के एक सामान्य बीमारी है, लेकिन वुजुर्ग पुरुषों में इस बीमारी का अधिक खतरा होता है। इस हालत में, तरल ट्यूनिक वेजिनेलिस में एकत्र। यह एक थैली है जो अंडकोष के चारो ओर होती है।

----------

